# Proof how gentle goldens are - Champ & a Butterfly



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen. Unfortunately, if it were Tayla the butterfly would be a yesterdays news.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow how often do you get a chance for a shot like that! Awesome! That is the same look when I put a treat on Wyatt's nose lol!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Absolutely a Fantastic Photo


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a beautiful photo! I love it!


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning! Love it~thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful!! I would frame that and it would be on my liv room wall!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow that is a great shot! How did you pull that off?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The face of an angel and a breathtaking shot. Thank you so much for posting it.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is an unbelievable shot. Was it planned? What type of camera did you use?


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow!!! Gorgeous shot.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

really great photo. I could never get bentley to do that.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful shot! Definitely frame-worthy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's so wonderful!
Awesome picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ*

What a wonderful picture of Champ and the Butterfly!!


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

So amazing! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

sameli102 said:


> Wow that is a great shot! How did you pull that off?


Just training. Champ has a solid "leave it" and is pretty good at balancing objects on his nose. Since he's so great at sitting still for this trick, the butterfly had no problem sitting there for quite a while before trying to fly off. Butteflies usually don't fly away right away unless you move a lot and scare them.



jweisman54 said:


> That is an unbelievable shot. Was it planned? What type of camera did you use?


It was planned. I got the butterfly just for the photo (I got 3 in case any of them fly away before I get the shot I want, one of them did fly away) and just going to release the other two soon.  I have a Canon 5D.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is an amazing shot. Champ is the perfect model.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job that's a prize winner!Golden & picture


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Champ said:


> Just training. Champ has a solid "leave it" and is pretty good at balancing objects on his nose. Since he's so great at sitting still for this trick, the butterfly had no problem sitting there for quite a while before trying to fly off. Butteflies usually don't fly away right away unless you move a lot and scare them.
> 
> 
> It was planned. I got the butterfly just for the photo (I got 3 in case any of them fly away before I get the shot I want, one of them did fly away) and just going to release the other two soon.  I have a Canon 5D.
> ...


That's an absolutely fantastic image Candice!!! Now I know Champ is well trained.....what I'd like to know is how in the heck did you train the butterfly???

That's also a great watermark - it's clearly visible but doesn't detract from the picture at all...nice work.

Pete


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome photography! I just liked your page.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That is incredible. I liked your FB page and looked at your Flickr, and love every, single photo. You are really talented. And of course you have great models. I wish I had photos of my dogs like that. Just wonderful!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenLover221 (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my god! Beautiful


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is a fantastic photo !


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is a truly amazing shot !! ......... nice one


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

that is an amzing photo! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I too have just seen your page, now going to spend my lunch hour looking at the photos!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome picture!!! Champ is a wonderful model!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I think your photo is now being 'shared' on other sites. I 'like' Dog Files on Facebook and this photo greeted my this morning. I think it is yours...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01385442924.111900.13362002924&type=1&theater


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing. I had no idea butterflies would stay put like that.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Pammie said:


> I think your photo is now being 'shared' on other sites. I 'like' Dog Files on Facebook and this photo greeted my this morning. I think it is yours...
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01385442924.111900.13362002924&type=1&theater


That is not mine, but I know who's it is..she's my friend. It really stinks when places post photos without a link back to the original photographer!! thanks though!!

Thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazing! That is breathtaking! Thank you for sharing something so beautiful! You captured a remarkable moment! Not something that happens every day!


----------

